# Hal Needham, Stuntman, Korean War Paratrooper



## AWP (Oct 26, 2013)

Most of us have seen Smokey and the Bandit or Cannonball Run. The guy behind those was a paratrooper turned stuntman turned director. Many of the stunts you see today were developed by him. I'm not one to gush over celebrities, but this man was a legend.


http://www.npr.org/2011/02/07/133308299/stuntman-high-jumps-tall-stories-from-a-veteran
http://variety.com/2013/film/news/hal-needham-legendary-stuntman-and-director-dead-at-82-1200763031/



> At one time the highest paid stuntman in the world, he was said to have broken 56 bones, broken his back twice, punctured a lung and knocked out a few teeth while working on 4500 TV episodes and 310 feature films. His work was admired by generations of filmmakers including Quentin Tarantino.


 
Blue Skies. All the way.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 26, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 26, 2013)

Blue skies always Hal.


----------



## CDG (Oct 26, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow what a guy. That's someone to base your life on . RIP


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 26, 2013)

DasBoot said:


> Wow what a guy. That's someone to base your life on . RIP


I was thinking he was a Hal of a guy, 

RIP, you earned it.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP.  Thank you.


----------



## tova (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## CQB (Oct 28, 2013)

I had a brief career in stunts and I remember seeing the car gag he talked about in the link. I saw it on late night tv here and went Ho.Lee.Fuk. 

Close...


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow.  RIP.


----------

